# if you havent got it...buy zita west book!!! :)



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi all wannabee mummies 

i just want to highly recommend the zita west book...u can buy it online on zitawest.com it roughly costs around 20pounds inc delivery but i bagged mine on ebay for 3quid   

typical example; i was suffering awful headaches for the past couple of months and went to my doctor who in the end was sick looking at me n prescribed me tramadol  

about in minutes of reading a sector in zitas book,i realised that my headaches were caused from withdrawl symptons of caffeine,coffe,tea fizzy cola ect... since i started my 'healthy body' regime,i was using decaff coffee but now im only drinkin a wee cup of that every now and again!!

as i explained to a girl earlier,this was maybe not rocket science but for my doc to prescribe me such a highly strong pain releif,i have learned from zita west that through time my body will eventually not crave anymore and also im not taking mediceine were its not needed 

anyway,your probly bored by now lol,
so good luck n thanks for reading xxx


----------

